# Tips or advice for fishing in SWFL



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I've learned a lot by fishing with guides, especially those who are patient enough to teach as well as guide. So, you might begin by booking a couple of trips. Redfish are bottom feeders with voracious appetites for all sorts of things like shrimp, blue crabs, sandfleas, finger mullet, pinfish, sardines, etc. So, look for bait and signs of bait (diving birds, mullet muds, etc.). Reds will also hit a variety of artificial baits like spoons, deep diving plugs, and soft plastic baits in many different sizes and colors. On and around lush grass flats or jagged oyster bars, try ¼ oz. gold spoon. Slowly approach the area. Kill engine 100 yards out. Poll or troll. Study the area. Which way is tide running? Is bait moving? Are there sandy potholes or distinct edges where tall grass meets short grass? 

Try scented soft plastics on Mustad Ultra Point Power Lock Hook (1/16 oz. in water up to 1’; 1/8 oz. in deeper water). Texas Rig a shrimp on a 1/0 or 2/0 hook with tiny split shot above the eye of the hook. Soft plastics and jigs are great. 5” fish bites jerk bait on a light jig head, 10 lb. braid with 20 lb. fluorocarbon leader. DOA Cal rigged weedless. Sight fish in 2’ to 3’ of water. Go out when the tides are < 1’. When tides are extremely low, study bottom contours to see which flats are deeper, which are exposed, etc. Look for cruising reds on the last part of the outgoing tide and first part of the incoming tide. Try pink/white Bass Assassin Shad for reds.


----------



## slowtyper16 (May 29, 2015)

DBStoots said:


> I've learned a lot by fishing with guides, especially those who are patient enough to teach as well as guide. So, you might begin by booking a couple of trips. Redfish are bottom feeders with voracious appetites for all sorts of things like shrimp, blue crabs, sandfleas, finger mullet, pinfish, sardines, etc. So, look for bait and signs of bait (diving birds, mullet muds, etc.). Reds will also hit a variety of artificial baits like spoons, deep diving plugs, and soft plastic baits in many different sizes and colors. On and around lush grass flats or jagged oyster bars, try ¼ oz. gold spoon. Slowly approach the area. Kill engine 100 yards out. Poll or troll. Study the area. Which way is tide running? Is bait moving? Are there sandy potholes or distinct edges where tall grass meets short grass?
> 
> Try scented soft plastics on Mustad Ultra Point Power Lock Hook (1/16 oz. in water up to 1’; 1/8 oz. in deeper water). Texas Rig a shrimp on a 1/0 or 2/0 hook with tiny split shot above the eye of the hook. Soft plastics and jigs are great. 5” fish bites jerk bait on a light jig head, 10 lb. braid with 20 lb. fluorocarbon leader. DOA Cal rigged weedless. Sight fish in 2’ to 3’ of water. Go out when the tides are < 1’. When tides are extremely low, study bottom contours to see which flats are deeper, which are exposed, etc. Look for cruising reds on the last part of the outgoing tide and first part of the incoming tide. Try pink/white Bass Assassin Shad for reds.


Thanks for that wealth of knowledge. I sure appreciate it. Now I wish I could get out more than once a month, I really need to focus a lot on finding moving water as well. Knowing what I know now...................I fished a lot of dead water just because it looked very "snooky"  I'm getting over that quickly!


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Redfish is one that I would drive and look for tails when I'm driving from spot to spot. All of my redfish came from flats or the back side of the first mangrove island. I've never caught one deep in the mangroves. I'm willing to help some locals out, I'll PM you a few spots if you want. Also I like your youtube videos, cool beavertail skiff you got.


----------



## slowtyper16 (May 29, 2015)

CodyW said:


> Redfish is one that I would drive and look for tails when I'm driving from spot to spot. All of my redfish came from flats or the back side of the first mangrove island. I've never caught one deep in the mangroves. I'm willing to help some locals out, I'll PM you a few spots if you want. Also I like your youtube videos, cool beavertail skiff you got.


Thanks Cody, My neighbor shows me all these great pictures of the redfish he and his buddies catch but they go out and throw tons of soak bait (pins and ladyfish) and shrimp under corks and let them sit for hours, I unfortunately cannot fish like that, I'm to impatient for that


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Get out early on low tides with light winds. Start checking flats. Get a push pole. If you are on the TM, you are probably in too deep of water. Push across flats. If you don't see tails after a half hour or so, go somewhere else. I've seen tailers every day on northern Matlacha Pass/Pine Island flats when the wind has been down for the last few weeks. They are out there and they are all big this year. Go skinny, go quiet.


----------



## slowtyper16 (May 29, 2015)

timogleason said:


> Get out early on low tides with light winds. Start checking flats. Get a push pole. If you are on the TM, you are probably in too deep of water. Push across flats. If you don't see tails after a half hour or so, go somewhere else. I've seen tailers every day on northern Matlacha Pass/Pine Island flats when the wind has been down for the last few weeks. They are out there and they are all big this year. Go skinny, go quiet.


Thanks Tim, I actually grabbed the kayak this weekend and went way up into the back country, thirsting lake etc. I had good luck with reds and then after low tide passed everything just shut down and it was a only mullet playground  I've convinced my wife to get on the strike and let me pole her around smokehouse and Indian fields next week so I might be able to gain some valuable insight from those trips. And you are correct I rarely get in water to shallow for the TM, so that will need to change, especially if I want to do some sight fishing.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

slowtyper16 said:


> Thanks Tim, I actually grabbed the kayak this weekend and went way up into the back country, thirsting lake etc. I had good luck with reds and then after low tide passed everything just shut down and it was a only mullet playground  I've convinced my wife to get on the strike and let me pole her around smokehouse and Indian fields next week so I might be able to gain some valuable insight from those trips. And you are correct I rarely get in water to shallow for the TM, so that will need to change, especially if I want to do some sight fishing.


Smokehouse and indian fields are good locations. I will say Tim is the man, he seems to catch good fish each trip.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

slowtyper16 said:


> Thanks Tim, I actually grabbed the kayak this weekend and went way up into the back country, thirsting lake etc. I had good luck with reds and then after low tide passed everything just shut down and it was a only mullet playground  I've convinced my wife to get on the strike and let me pole her around smokehouse and Indian fields next week so I might be able to gain some valuable insight from those trips. And you are correct I rarely get in water to shallow for the TM, so that will need to change, especially if I want to do some sight fishing.


Don't be afraid to cast off your platform. I fish by myself most of time and much of my casting is done from up there. Topwater works really well. Plastics want to ride a bit higher than fishing off your deck but you will still get them. You just might need to slow retrieve a bit to keep bait down as the angle of pull is high


----------



## Flat Mad (Feb 12, 2017)

My son lives in Cape Coral just off burnt store 10 min. from Matlacha.He grew up on Merritt Island fishing reds his hole life.He will call me after a trip and let know how he did. Many times he told me he was up to his hips in reds and could not get them to eat. Live bait artificial it did not matter.His explanation is dad they had lock jaw...Sometimes he will go off burnt store bar and catch lady fish.He uses Chucks and a lot of the time it works,big snook will eat the heck out of fresh cut lady fish.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Slowtyper... I am in the same situation as you. I have been here since July and fish almost exclusively north Matlacha and adjacent Charlotte Harbor oftentimes solo (with occasional trips to south part of pass and Pine Island Sound) . I am far from an expert and thought I had them dialed in somewhat during the summer and fall. This winter has frustrated me and having a young child and clinic has kept me from spending the extra time on the water that is required.


----------



## slowtyper16 (May 29, 2015)

Dawhoo said:


> Slowtyper... I am in the same situation as you. I have been here since July and fish almost exclusively north Matlacha and adjacent Charlotte Harbor oftentimes solo (with occasional trips to south part of pass and Pine Island Sound) . I am far from an expert and thought I had them dialed in somewhat during the summer and fall. This winter has frustrated me and having a young child and clinic has kept me from spending the extra time on the water that is required.


Well, you may just have the same condition I do.................chronic impatience  The winter months are difficult but from what I read and hear reds school more during winter and with the lower tides give themselves away by tailing. I have put away the skiff for the past two weeks and instead went back to kayak and backcountry way up in the mangroves and I have had better luck with reds but ultimately I want to be able to target them effectively on my skiff. I believe it's all about spots as well and that simply takes a guy putting in time. I mean there are guys who will go out on the boat and simply scout, they may not even bring a rod. I will never be able to do that, I will always want the tug on a line and will have to find a grassy patch just to catch a trout if all else fails.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

CodyW said:


> Redfish is one that I would drive and look for tails when I'm driving from spot to spot. All of my redfish came from flats or the back side of the first mangrove island. I've never caught one deep in the mangroves. I'm willing to help some locals out, I'll PM you a few spots if you want. Also I like your youtube videos, cool beavertail skiff you got.


You are not going to see many tails in SWFL!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Guys, go up inside and fish the holes, deeper cuts and pockets on the lower tides, as the tide starts coming in, they will work the edges and start pushing out on the flats. Ideal winter redfishing is fish the outside flats edges on the low incoming (On the outside of the flats). But now since all this warm weather, they are in a spring mode. West edges of PI, East side of CC (not talkin about cape coral either), east wall of CH and upper west wall of CH. South side of BB and west side of TB.

If you are not easing up to the fish, you are blowing them out. Sometimes when I know I have a spot that holds reds, I'll TM to 100yrs to them, then pole up further, then pin the boat, get out of the boat with wading booties and sneak up to them. The CH reds get a lot of pressure and the mullet netters don't make it any easier. So big thing is sneaking up quietly.

Quit looking for tails, it's rare to see them anywhere from Tarpon springs to Flamingo. Instead, look for conditions, tides, solunar tables, and where they will hang out of feed. We are in a spring pattern now. Those fish are going to be active. I recommend not fishing the weekends and instead, fish during the week (less pressure). If you are not fishing early morning, then you are missing the boat. Evening are good to (like after work, making a quick run out).

Fish points where tides run by. Any dead wood laying in the water, including dead mangrove bushes that have fallen into the water along a mangrove shoreline. Little micro bays and pockets along the mangrove shorelines will hold reds in the spring. Don't be looking in super skinny water all the time. I promise you I've caught more reds in 2ft or deeper a lot of people have caught in ultra skinny water! Don't always look in the skinny water along the shore line but look past that 1st drop off edge for them. If the tide is high and you are fishing the mangroves, cast up under the bushes. You'll be doing alot of blind casting. Don't forget the oyster bars on a high tide. Otherwise, if you prefer sight casting, then work the lower tides, which pushes the fish out from the mangroves. On the low tides, fish the outside edges of the flats, including the drop offs.

Easy, quite casting and lead the fish if they are coming (swimming) and wait for them to come close before you start working it. Look for muds (they'll mud in the spring). The throw right in the mud and hop it a few times.

I sighted this red up for George Anderson somewhere in Charlotte Harbor. 


And back she goes!


Ted Haas


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Guys, go up inside and fish the holes, deeper cuts and pockets on the lower tides, as the tide starts coming in, they will work the edges and start pushing out on the flats. Ideal winter redfishing is fish the outside flats edges on the low incoming (On the outside of the flats). But now since all this warm weather, they are in a spring mode. West edges of PI, East side of CC (not talkin about cape coral either), east wall of CH and upper west wall of CH. South side of BB and west side of TB.
> 
> If you are not easing up to the fish, you are blowing them out. Sometimes when I know I have a spot that holds reds, I'll TM to 100yrs to them, then pole up further, then pin the boat, get out of the boat with wading booties and sneak up to them. The CH reds get a lot of pressure and the mullet netters don't make it any easier. So big thing is sneaking up quietly.
> 
> ...


Curious why you don't think redfish tail around here. I fish everyday and out of the last month, I'm sure I have seen tailers 25 of those days. Granted I am out in the dark every morning and have the lightest wind conditions but I hammer tailing fish just about daily. All is is great info but I love to fish tailers! I admit that have been super spooky wight he clear water this winter but I just loved getting snubbed by a spooky redfish


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yeah so if you are fishing a certain flat that holds certain bait that they have to grub for like lug worms, crabs and such, then you'll see em. You'll find that, more often or not, will be in a particular area and that's mainly where they will do that. I take it you are guiding or fish in the a.m and work in the p.m. If you continue to go to that certain flat where it's shallow enough to see those tails, plus it holds the bait that they grub for, then yes. Other than that, it's not common that they tail everywhere.

Yeah fishing tailers can be exciting and frustrating all at the same time. I wished they all tailed, everywhere.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I disagree on tailing fish. We see them frequently after putting in the time to learn the flats and water. They are in different locations on different tides. And yeah, we launch before the sun rises...so that helps as well. But there are definitely plenty of them.

I strongly agree on getting out of the boat after some recent success on foot.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

slowtyper16 said:


> I fished a lot of dead water just because it looked very "snooky"


Don't feel bad...I think we all do.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


> I disagree on tailing fish. We see them frequently after putting in the time to learn the flats and water. They are in different locations on different tides. And yeah, we launch before the sun rises...so that helps as well. But there are definitely plenty of them.


Let me know how that is working out for you after a couple of months.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

It was amazing to me to learn just how much mullet and redfish tails look alike 30 minutes before legal sunrise...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

DWJensen said:


> It was amazing to me to learn just how much mullet and redfish tails look alike 30 minutes before legal sunrise...


We gave up on a school of mullet a few weeks ago and moved in closer to check them out...sure enough there were two over slot reds mixed in with them keeping a low profile. I should have kept peppering the gurgler or baitfish in there...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Let me know how that is working out for you after a couple of months.


Worked out great on Sunday...this guy tailed for me on a high tide. 

Maybe if he'd been smaller I wouldn't have seen him. 

View media item 1506


----------



## slowtyper16 (May 29, 2015)

Thanks guys, I wish I would have asked this question two years ago when I started fishing for the first time. Slow to learn I guess


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

I think there's plenty of tailers in SWFL most times of the year. You have to put in your time in this area as the fish can be very spooky. My advice would be to ditch the TM, aim for low tides (particularly negative low tides), cut the motor way early, and pole the flat. Don't be afraid to spend hours on the pole. None of this is supposed to be easy- you have to put a lot of time in. But once you start to succeed, you'll learn little patterns that work for you. If it were that easy, you'd see three times as many boats out there. Most people are lazy.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

EasternGlow is correct. Anything under 18-24" you should be drifting or poling. The TM is a tool to be used before you start fishing or after you finish fishing...but rarely while fishing. We often spend 45 minutes running to/from locations mixed in with 8+ hours of poling over the course of a day of sight fishing. It really helps to have a fishing buddy who enjoys poling and calling fish as much as he enjoys standing on the pointy end of the boat.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Yeah so if you are fishing a certain flat that holds certain bait that they have to grub for like lug worms, crabs and such, then you'll see em. You'll find that, more often or not, will be in a particular area and that's mainly where they will do that. I take it you are guiding or fish in the a.m and work in the p.m. If you continue to go to that certain flat where it's shallow enough to see those tails, plus it holds the bait that they grub for, then yes. Other than that, it's not common that they tail everywhere.
> 
> Yeah fishing tailers can be exciting and frustrating all at the same time. I wished they all tailed, everywhere.


You are right as some flats fish tail on the regular and some flats don't have tailers so it must be prey species dependent. And yes I am semi - retired so I have to be pretty busy to miss fishing for work. I fish early and work after as needed. If you can find the right flats, they tail year round. Like anything you have to put the time in. And I put a lot of time in. One thing I have noticed in SWFL, they don't tail well at all in the wind. I can spot a few tails periodically if there is some breeze but for the most part if it is breezy they are staying down or just popping up for the shortest duration. I think that is why most people don't see tails. They head out at 9 or 10 o'clock when the breeze and sun are up higher and by then it is long over on most days. I have my best luck at dawn and dusk on super light wind days. I think they must feel the breeze hitting them when it is windy or something and they know they are vulnerable and slip back down. Anybody else have a theory on why they don't tail in the wind here?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


>


Nice fish!

Meant to say it wouldn't be reliable and not a year round thing. Spring and fall mainly and even then, you can't always rely on them tailing. If all you do is look for tailers, you'll miss a lot of fish.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

timogleason said:


> You are right as some flats fish tail on the regular and some flats don't have tailers so it must be prey species dependent. And yes I am semi - retired so I have to be pretty busy to miss fishing for work. I fish early and work after as needed. If you can find the right flats, they tail year round. Like anything you have to put the time in. And I put a lot of time in. One thing I have noticed in SWFL, they don't tail well at all in the wind. I can spot a few tails periodically if there is some breeze but for the most part if it is breezy they are staying down or just popping up for the shortest duration. I think that is why most people don't see tails. They head out at 9 or 10 o'clock when the breeze and sun are up higher and by then it is long over on most days. I have my best luck at dawn and dusk on super light wind days. I think they must feel the breeze hitting them when it is windy or something and they know they are vulnerable and slip back down. Anybody else have a theory on why they don't tail in the wind here?


There are a few spots around PIS and East Wall in CH, as well as some other places that they will tail spring and fall. But still lots of other places hold reds, even in skinny/shallow water that they wouldn't tail. I'm convinced is due to what they are keying in on eating.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

crboggs said:


> We gave up on a school of mullet a few weeks ago and moved in closer to check them out...sure enough there were two over slot reds mixed in with them keeping a low profile. I should have kept peppering the gurgler or baitfish in there...


Yes I also have encountered that on more than one occasion over by tarpon bay a few years back it was crazy.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

DWJensen said:


> It was amazing to me to learn just how much mullet and redfish tails look alike 30 minutes before legal sunrise...


If you can't see the color and shape of the tails well in low light conditions, tailing Mullet tend to move way faster. The tailing movement almost looks frantic compared to reds. Reds tend to wave slower / more sedately. Take a look next time, it should be apparent. Tailing sheepshead still throw me if I can't make out the color. They tend to move position faster though in my experience. Good luck


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Mullet tails look like water bugs to me.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

timogleason said:


> Reds tend to wave slower / more sedately.


They're wavin at cha!


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

All of the areas in Matlacaha and PIS where I have seen tailing reds at are all good places to catch shrimp.


----------



## Sylvia Olson (May 22, 2017)

Great Advice I see here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## saltyfly239 (8 mo ago)

Love the low tides in matlacha


----------

